
NIH funding for researchers isn't color blind - Anon84
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/08/blacks-lose-out-on-nih-funding.ars
======
gwern
Lot of holes in this, which is why it isn't very interesting until future
studies come up comparing normal applications against more thoroughly blinded
applications.

For example, why is the bias against Asian applications almost gone when
correcting for Asian-Americans? Why no bias against Hispanics? Are these anti-
black NIH bureaucrats racist _only_ when it comes to blacks?

And the other version I read said that the supposed bias was only in the first
review step, and once you looked at black candidates who made it to the second
step, the bias completely disappeared.

